# Best place to buy a ciss for epson dtg



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

I have been told to check eBay, but I was wondering if there was anywhere to buy a good ciss for dtg inks. I want to make sure i get one with large enough lines so i dont starve the print head. Running an epson 2880 with white ink.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

If you do not have lots of shirts to print. CISS is not the best idea. Buy anybodies bagged ink only once. EZ, BQ, easy T, Or others. You probably have one set now. AA's you need adopter.(need pin to stick in). And keep refill yourself with big syringe. Save CISS money and less air contact? And easy to shake?
Make sure no to less air in bag
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Keysgeek said:


> I have been told to check eBay, but I was wondering if there was anywhere to buy a good ciss for dtg inks. I want to make sure i get one with large enough lines so i dont starve the print head. Running an epson 2880 with white ink.


Depending on your skills and desires...you can build it yourself alot less tha buying a whole setup.

Now I am not sure what cartridges or dampers are avalable for the 2880 but all it takes is new cartridges or dampers. 3/16" tubing...usually about 20 feet will do for 7 cartridge sytem....a few appropriate sized barb fittings and flex chain track.

You don't have to buy the multi extracted tubing...you can make your own easy enough.

Myself I like using cartridges and adapting a barb fitting in the top. The cartridges hold alot more ink than a damper. You also have alot les air issues in a cartridge IMHO.

But you have to be a bit into assembling it yourself and look for the fittings and tubing.
A great place for this is Small Parts which is now Amazon Supply I think...they have the tubing and barb fittings.
If you want fittings with valve shuttoffs built in like Belqette uses. go here. QuickCouplings : PMC Series : 

You can of course purchase them all prebuilt from a few DTG places. Either way..avoid the CISS tanks...use bags.
Oh and if you do it yourself go on ebay and look for 250 ml empty IV bags. That is what I use. I don't use valved fittings...once I have assembled the bags and fittings I alwasy refill through the injection port that was designed for injecting drugs into an IV bag directly. But you can use the valved fittings above..they are quick disconnect and shutoff so no ink leaks.


----------



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advise, I think I'll go the route of making it myself. I'm fairly handy. And All American, I'll be getting the ink from you soon, you seem to be the least expensive place on the internet for ink that I can find.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

shughey said:


> Depending on your skills and desires...you can build it yourself alot less tha buying a whole setup.
> 
> You don't have to buy the multi extracted tubing...you can make your own easy enough.
> 
> ...


Great idea. I'd like to see pics of the IV bag set up and how you engineered that. Getting my NeoFlex soon, and like the IV bag idea. Seems easy way to keep inks mixed and moving, and I have easy access to the bags.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

HardEdge said:


> Great idea. I'd like to see pics of the IV bag set up and how you engineered that. Getting my NeoFlex soon, and like the IV bag idea. Seems easy way to keep inks mixed and moving, and I have easy access to the bags.


Jeff, good morning to you. Wake up early for my birthday treat golf tee off.(11/19)  7am. Not many chances left in 2012 in Philly.
NeoFamily do not need to worry anything. It comes with bag system.
Cartridge has bag inside. You do not need to have adjust height for right falling pressure. Low, ink starvation, high ink will leak out. Hang or locate out side of machine with Ink line is not necessary. You can refill this bags yourself or order bag only from AA or bag with ink. Any which way you like . Medium rare? Medium or well done?
Thank you for choose to be a NeoFamily. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


mike gammons said:


> Welcome to the Jungle!.... Where Neoflex is King
> 
> Mike


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Keysgeek said:


> Thanks for the advise, I think I'll go the route of making it myself. I'm fairly handy. And All American, I'll be getting the ink from you soon, you seem to be the least expensive place on the internet for ink that I can find.


I can take a few pics tonight. Fairly easy...not too tough.


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

HardEdge said:


> Great idea. I'd like to see pics of the IV bag set up and how you engineered that. Getting my NeoFlex soon, and like the IV bag idea. Seems easy way to keep inks mixed and moving, and I have easy access to the bags.


I see AA answered that....I thought theres came with a bagged cartridge setup already.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kent systems also has fittings/line/and refill bags for this application, speak with dan for info.. several dtg manufactures use them aswell.. Kent Systems 
http://kentsystems.com/Ink_Applications.php
970-593-3185
[email protected]

If your using a r2000 model there is also a new chip available that resets all channels to full instead of the single resets. talk to ross @ InkJetCarts Home

dtginks also sells a 220ml cart than can be adapted to these are sealed with bags inside. http://dtginks.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=74


----------

